# Introducing my girls,then and now



## Oat Bucket Farm (Dec 14, 2009)

I was talking with a friend and camparing my goats from when they arrived and now and I realized what a difference there was, especially for the first two. How much Lacey has improved and how nicely Hershey has matured.

Lacey when she came home as a dry yearling in May. She's half La Mancha and the other half is mostly Nubian with a splash of Alpine.



















And Lacey now in September



















Hershey when she arrived as a three month old in June. Hershey is a PB La Mancha.










Hershey now (my mother says pardon her legs in the pic but it was the only way we could get the booger to stand still) in September










Tally when she arrived in July at six months. Tally is a PB La Mancha.










Tally now in September








[/


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

WOW!!!! They look amazing! I love laceys wattles


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks! Lacey is the herd queen and we say her wattles are her queenly jewelry,lol


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL!!! What a difference!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is amazing..... looking really good.... very nice :thumb:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I really love Nubians but I did have a purebred Lamancha many years ago. I bought her as a yearling from a breeder because she had freshened with a lopsided udder. She was into showing and stuff and passed her on to me. I loved her. She was so sweet. Her coloring was the same as Tally's. The next season when she freshened again, her udder was beyond perfect. The breeder wanted her back, so I let her go back to the breeder so she could show her. I was not into showing. That little doe went on to become a Ch. and won several Best in Show and Best Udder in show. I can say that I once owned one of the best. Sometimes I think of getting Lamancha's again but unfortunately there aren't any breeders for a long distance. Your girls are so beautiful.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks  We love our girls.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Oat Bucket Farm said:


> Thanks  We love our girls.


 You are quite welcome......It shows too :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you are doing an awesome job what beautiful ladies - they have blossomed in your care


----------



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)

Beautiful job - you have done wonders


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Good Job with them they are gorgeous.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

My GOSH they look WONDERFUL


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Dec 14, 2009)

Thank you! They have really turned around haven't they Allison. Lacey hardly looks like the same goat. We are very happy with how she has turned out.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They look beautiful! Good work!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Good Job! They look lovely--what a difference! Poor Lacey and Hershey looked pitiful when you got them...they've really blossomed! How lucky they are to have such a good goat momma


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

so.. what all did you do to get them back to health?
looks like they had a serious Se and Copper deficiency


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Dec 14, 2009)

Yep. They were wormed, copper bolused,given a shot of Bo-Se, provided with free choice alfalfa pellets and loose mineral and grained. Hershey was also treated for cocci.


----------

